# Sitges friends



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

[Hi

Anyone want to meet up for coffee and network with new friends? 

I am newly arrived in Sitges and would like to meet with others for coffee or chat. If you are intrested contact me


----------



## vuvuzeela (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi

I was just wondering about the expat community in Sitges... What are your impressions? Is there a lot of interaction? Isit easy to meet ppl and make friends?


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

*)*



vuvuzeela said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering about the expat community in Sitges... What are your impressions? Is there a lot of interaction? Isit easy to meet ppl and make friends?


Hi there,
I live in Sitges and it is a great place to live there are alot of expats here and we met alot of people through the Rugby club, there are also a few bars where the expats hangout. There is also an intercambio that takes place here in sitges and that is a good place to meet people, look that up on facebook.
During the summer it is very busy here with tourism, sometimes I dont even go into the town as its full with people but other than that there is lovely beaches and resturants etc. And winter here is good.
You do have to be able to speak some bit of spanish to get by here especially when you get away from the main tourist areas. Yes it is a friendly town 

Ni


----------



## vuvuzeela (Aug 24, 2010)

Irishgirl said:


> Hi there,
> I live in Sitges and it is a great place to live there are alot of expats here and we met alot of people through the Rugby club, there are also a few bars where the expats hangout. There is also an intercambio that takes place here in sitges and that is a good place to meet people, look that up on facebook.
> During the summer it is very busy here with tourism, sometimes I dont even go into the town as its full with people but other than that there is lovely beaches and resturants etc. And winter here is good.
> You do have to be able to speak some bit of spanish to get by here especially when you get away from the main tourist areas. Yes it is a friendly town
> ...


Thank you for this info IrishGirl.
Can you tell me which are those bars , places ... where expats tend to hang out?
We are driving up to Sitges next week and would very much like to talk to some expats so we can make an informed decision whether to make the move or not...
We also would like to get a feel for the different residential area's around Sitges.
Hopefully now that it is September, it will be much quiter on the tourist front, so that we can get a better idea of what it must be like to be an (expat) resident there.
Thatnks for all the advice.

Luc


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

*New to Sitges myself!!*

Moved into the area a week ago - trying to find my way around and make a few friends...are you still in the area? Fancy a coffee? 




mags&woody said:


> [Hi
> 
> Anyone want to meet up for coffee and network with new friends?
> 
> I am newly arrived in Sitges and would like to meet with others for coffee or chat. If you are intrested contact me


----------



## Sitgesbound (Dec 13, 2008)

*Welcome to Sitges Ki55ingfrogs*



ki55ingfrogs said:


> Moved into the area a week ago - trying to find my way around and make a few friends...are you still in the area? Fancy a coffee?


This is a great place to live, I hope you are settling in.


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

*Slowly...*

..but surely yes....feel a little like a fish out of water at the moment but I'm looking forward to enjoying life up here!





Sitgesbound said:


> This is a great place to live, I hope you are settling in.


----------



## Sitgesbound (Dec 13, 2008)

*All in good time*



ki55ingfrogs said:


> ..but surely yes....feel a little like a fish out of water at the moment but I'm looking forward to enjoying life up here!


The people are friendly and there is I am sure you have gathered by now a large expat community. If you are working, you will also meet people at work so in no time you will be part of the community.


----------



## Sitgesbound (Dec 13, 2008)

You have not mentioned what brought you to Sitges.


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

My husband works in Barcelona so it's closer here than in Cambrils where we were for 4 years prior. Nicer people up here too!


Sitgesbound said:


> You have not mentioned what brought you to Sitges.


----------



## Sitgesbound (Dec 13, 2008)

One of the most friendly places to meet people is Casablanca Bar where the owners Brandon and Juan are very good hosts and are quick to introduce you to new people. If you have not been, I highly recommend it.


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, sounds good. We'll give it a try at the weekend. Now we've unpacked our mountain of boxes we can find the front door!!! Thanks for the good trip - very much appreciated!


Sitgesbound said:


> One of the most friendly places to meet people is Casablanca Bar where the owners Brandon and Juan are very good hosts and are quick to introduce you to new people. If you have not been, I highly recommend it.


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

ki55ingfrogs said:


> Moved into the area a week ago - trying to find my way around and make a few friends...are you still in the area? Fancy a coffee?


Hi there, moved back to the sitges area few months ago, would like to meet some english speakers, would love to have a coffee!


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi there, moved back down to the area few months ago, would love to meet for a coffee and chat!


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

A coffee sounds great. Free most days ( I work late afternoon/evening) so let me know when you're free and we can fix a time


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

ki55ingfrogs said:


> A coffee sounds great. Free most days ( I work late afternoon/evening) so let me know when you're free and we can fix a time


How´s monday or tuesday next week around 5ish? i´m flexible with times on those days, let me know what suits you best?


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

I´m still getting to grips with this, not sure if my messages are going thru?? Monday or tuesday is good for me, whichever suits you best?


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

HI There
Sorry, Monday I work from 4-9.30 and Tuesday, the same I'm afraid. Usually I'm free during the daytime if you are?
Sharon


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Sharon,

Is monday ok about 12.30? Could meet you in front of sitges station if that´s ok for you?

Liza


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

flygirl747 said:


> Hi Sharon,
> 
> Is monday ok about 12.30? Could meet you in front of sitges station if that´s ok for you?
> 
> Liza


Hi Sharon, 

Is monday ok? Could meet you at 12.30 sitges station?

Liza


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

That sounds good to me. We can go grab a coffee. *********.
See you then
Sharon


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great! see you then. I think you´ve put your mobile number in and there´s a 
message popped up not allowing it. I´ll see you in front of the station, there´s 
not that many people this time of year. 

See you then

liza


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just do it all by Private Message and then you can give what ever info you like.


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

ah ok thank you


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Sharon, sorry to be a pain , was it 12 or 12.30 outside sitges station?

Liza


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Liz. It was 12.30 but I'm not going to be able to make it. I'm really really sorry but I have to wait in for an engineer - washing machine's packed up this morning. I wanted to call you instead. Can we rearrange it?


----------



## flygirl747 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Sharon, no problem! It´s a bit of a pain that we can´t put mobile numbers down
as we could have a least have a chat and arrange another day. I might be able to do tomorow?
Is that any good for you? I´ll let you know if i can and if that works for you? 

Hope your washing machine man turned up!

Catch up later!

liza


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flygirl747 said:


> Hi Sharon, no problem! It´s a bit of a pain that we can´t put mobile numbers down
> as we could have a least have a chat and arrange another day. I might be able to do tomorow?
> Is that any good for you? I´ll let you know if i can and if that works for you?
> 
> ...


use the Private Message facility - you can swap phone numbers then

just click the poster's name & you get a drop down with an option to send a PM


----------



## Sitgesbound (Dec 13, 2008)

*Hi Liza*

I hope you are adjusting to life here and are able to meet some new people. Sounds like you and Sharon will soon be meeting for coffee.


----------



## Minxie (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi

I am also fairly new to Sitges and looking to meet new people. If you fancy meeting up one day please send me a private message .

Thanks!
Hanna


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok that sounds good. When are you free etc?


----------



## Minxie (Sep 2, 2011)

For some reason I can't sent private massages on here - I am free Wednesday or Friday this week around lunch time if that's any good?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Minxie said:


> For some reason I can't sent private massages on here - I am free Wednesday or Friday this week around lunch time if that's any good?


You need 5 good posts to activate the PM facility so find some more threads to contribute to  and get posting


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

It's pretty bonkers work wise this week as it's my last week before the christmas holiday break but let me see what I can organise. I'll let you know later today if that's ok?


----------



## Minxie (Sep 2, 2011)

Of course - no problem. If not I will be around at the weekend .


----------



## chanel5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,
I'd love to meet up for a coffee if anyone is still reading this thread!? Moved here in January, but working in Barcelona so hard to meet people in Sitges! 
Catherine


----------



## Minxie (Sep 2, 2011)

chanel5 said:


> Hi,
> I'd love to meet up for a coffee if anyone is still reading this thread!? Moved here in January, but working in Barcelona so hard to meet people in Sitges!
> Catherine


Hi Catherine

I won't really be free now until after Easter but if you want to meet up then let me know.

Hanna


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

chanel5 said:


> Hi,
> I'd love to meet up for a coffee if anyone is still reading this thread!? Moved here in January, but working in Barcelona so hard to meet people in Sitges!
> Catherine


Hi Catherine I would normally say lets meet for coffee but I am going away for a while, and at the moment not sure when I will be back. I can offer you some help in meeting people though, I found joining a language class helped me a lot,there is a good one called Hola Sitges (they have a website) then there is a couple of meeting places 1. Casablancaa a small bar off calle major frequented by english speaking people and 2. the Hotel Libery on Isla de cuba also frequented by english speaking people and often have quizes etc. both by the way are Gay owned estalblishments, I hope this helps. Margaret


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

chanel5 said:


> Hi,
> I'd love to meet up for a coffee if anyone is still reading this thread!? Moved here in January, but working in Barcelona so hard to meet people in Sitges!
> Catherine


Hi Catherine
back from my travels and willing to meet for coffee. If you cant make it during the week next week-end would be ok for me. Let me know and will arrange time and place
Margaret


----------



## vtox (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Catherine and Margaret,
I'm living in Sant Pere de Ribes and I'm looking for people in the area to meet up and practice my english. Would you like to meet up for a coffee? Let me know


----------

